# lil confusion



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i've gotta good buddy with a 150g tank. It's been up and running now for almost a year. I really can not diagnose the problem because i have a feeling it may be possibly an algal/bacteria bloom. I also have not dealt with an algal/bacteriA bloom before and thats why i'm perplexed. We've tested his water over the last month(ish) 2 weeks+ that i can remember. His ph is smack dab @ 7.0. His nitrite is 0, his nitrate is always right around 10ppm not much more and ammonia 0. His water has been pretty cloudy which lead me to think of algal/bacteria bloom, but like i said i never dealt with it so its a rough guess. He currently has a fx5 and 3 AC 500's on his 150G which is more then enough. In his fx5 he has that useless fine polishing pad with mostly biomatrix and the mechanical pad on the bottom. In all his 500's he has the sponge with the ceramic rings from what it looks like. His tank went through the cycle before and we got the readings as expected and the tank was fully cycled IMO after 2 months, (he did a fishless cycle with aquasafe safe start) After that time he read mostly 0's besides nitrates. like I said I myself am perplexed. So fellas feel free to throw ur input. Afterall I am no pro and I did what I could to help him. Thanks fellas.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> i've gotta good buddy with a 150g tank. It's been up and running now for almost a year. I really can not diagnose the problem because i have a feeling it may be possibly an algal/bacteria bloom. I also have not dealt with an algal/bacteriA bloom before and thats why i'm perplexed. We've tested his water over the last month(ish) 2 weeks+ that i can remember. His ph is smack dab @ 7.0. His nitrite is 0, his nitrate is always right around 10ppm not much more and ammonia 0. His water has been pretty cloudy which lead me to think of algal/bacteria bloom, but like i said i never dealt with it so its a rough guess. He currently has a fx5 and 3 AC 500's on his 125G which is more then enough. In his fx5 he has that useless fine polishing pad with mostly biomatrix and the mechanical pad on the bottom. In all his 500's he has the sponge with the ceramic rings from what it looks like. His tank went through the cycle before and we got the readings as expected and the tank was fully cycled IMO after 2 months, (he did a fishless cycle with aquasafe safe start) After that time he read mostly 0's besides nitrates. like I said I myself am perplexed. So fellas feel free to throw ur input. Afterall I am no pro and I did what I could to help him. Thanks fellas.


I had a problem like that, couldn't be bothered to find the cause, just added some 'Accu-clear' and within 24 hours water was chrystal clear. http://cgi.ebay.com/Accu-Clear-Accu-Clear-...826176005r13911


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Its a bacterial bloom. Google "coudy water" or something along thosel ines and you will find plenty. If it was algae, it would be called green water and be slightly green.

Nothing major to worry about so just do some partial water changes and he may want to cut back on food for a couple days


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i figured it wasn't algal and it only left to to think of a bacteria bloom. He has a 8" blue/black diamond rhom in that tank and only feeds it 2-3 times a week and he doesn't overfeed it from what i know. it's clearing up a lil each day now. he doesn't think so but when i stopped by his place i noticed it. i think he said he was replacing 30 gallons a day or so. Hopefully its jus a bacteria bloom cause its an awfully nice diamond and would be shame if he lost it.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

is he using carbon? if not try it, i had cloudy water but it was more of an algae bloom, added a good amount of carbon and 48 hrs later cristal clear


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I wouldnt start adding things to fix the problem right off, It could be debris in the bottom of a canister or something causing the bloom so you may want to do a thorough water-change and gravel vac under any driftwood or anything. If he hasnt replaced filter pads in a year, that could certainly be a problem as well.

Once you have cleaned everything out Carbon would clear up the water, a good UV sterilizer would kill any bacteria or waterborne algae and keep it from happening again.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I think hes only had the fx5 up no longer then 4 months. I'm pretty sure because he had the tank put together in May. I told him not to add any additives in the water...Like i mentioned he already has done 2 water changes and the water is clearing up each day that I noticed. I really don't think theres going to be too much debris in the fx5 as he feeds his rhom a piece or 2 of smelt or shrimp every other day and he eats everything he puts in and doesn't regurgitate his food like some P's do. Everytime he changes his water he tells me he gravel vacs also.


----------

